
A Visual Introduction to DSP for SDR - detaro
http://visual-dsp.switchb.org/
======
lightcatcher
Thanks, I found this to be very useful! I've been trying to learn about
physical layer networking and been reading a communication systems textbook
(the one by Haykin), and being able to visualize the different transformations
on signals was super useful.

The section on FIR, IIR, and how to make high-pass and low-pass filters was
also useful to me. I have a decent math background, so I'm finding one of the
hardest parts of working through an intro communications textbook is figuring
out the EE jargon (in-phase and quadrature, narrowband and wideband, etc).

------
rasz_pl
video presentation by the author:
[https://youtu.be/DUGr_Z04SKs?t=12m32s](https://youtu.be/DUGr_Z04SKs?t=12m32s)

I highly recommend whole Cyberspectrum series, or attending live if you are in
the area.

